# help sexing ASAP please!



## Catherine896 (Aug 17, 2009)

Right I thought I had sorted all the boys out, but apparently not! Was just checking the younger 3 babies in with Mum and her daughters, and found a boy! I had removed all the boys last week at 4 weeks old so no idea how I missed him as I checked them over and over again 

Went to check the 4 boys and am now in panic and not sure whether there boys or girls, when I seperated Im sure they were all obvious boys so they must be holding themselves in today! Here is 5 pics, which I think are all boys, please let me know what you think for each mouse!

Number 1 -










Number 2 -










Number 3 -










Number 4 -










Number 5 -










Now these 2 are girls Im sure, but Im so paranoid Im wrong Ive taken pics anyway!



















And a teeny little runt from the younger litter, now just over 4 weeks. PLEASE tell me its a girl as he/she is soooo cute and friendly!










Thanks alot


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

1-5 is boys and yeah the 2 are girls. and the little one at the end looks a boy to me im afraid


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

was just looking at number 4 again and thinking mabe a girl. mabe my eyes are playing tricks on me as im staring at it hard :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Get them all nice and warm and make them tip forward in a natural manner, like at the edge of something while perched. The 'nads should move back towards the 'scrote somewhat, or at least bulge a little in the region where they may be seen. Good luck!


----------



## Catherine896 (Aug 17, 2009)

The problem is I cant tell the difference between 4 of the boys, as they are all the orange colour lol!! Ill try and get some more pics of them and pin point out the possible girl! Looking at the pics I can see an obvious difference between the 2 girls and the others, but in real life they play tricks on me lol!


----------



## Catherine896 (Aug 17, 2009)

Checked the 'boys' again tonight, and found this one, Im now sure its a girl. I cant see a bulge when out, when put in a tub I cant see anything either. The other 4 have clear bulges when in a tub. Not very good pics, with the flash on was coming out to bright! I have put him/her alone now as dont want to put back with the boys and dont want to risk in with the girls! This is one of the 5 above that I thought were all boys!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

That is a boy.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would say thats a boy.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thats a boy


----------

